# Vitamin B and Prozac



## ZachT

I just recently stopped taking my vitamin B complex with my prozac and klonopin and i seem less depressed.
Does anyone know if there is an interaction with vitamin b and antidepressants????

Because when i was taking vitamin B with my medication i felt more depressed....


----------



## Dyna

I saw this webpage on another post. It may be helpful:

There is a website that you can go on that will give you information about certain drug interactions. The website is http://www.drugdigest.org. You just have to click on the upper tab that says 'Check Interactions.' Hope this helped.


----------



## Guest

That makes no sense at all. I got Vitamin b12 shots in combination with taking prozac and vitamin D to break a HORRIBLE depression I was in. The B should be helping your depression, not making it worse.


----------



## insaticiable

Theone2 said:


> I just recently stopped taking my vitamin B complex with my prozac and klonopin and i seem less depressed.
> Does anyone know if there is an interaction with vitamin b and antidepressants????
> 
> Because when i was taking vitamin B with my medication i felt more depressed....


 You know I have really mixed feelings regarding this topic. The first night I took the sublingual B complex, it was like nothing I had ever experienced before. I felt super hyper (lots of energy), really happy, and everything seemed so much more real and focused. I was thrilled. I thought I had found my cure. Unfortunately, every subsequent time I took it, it just did not have the same effect as the first time, and as Theone pointed out, I felt myself getting more depressed. This makes me sad, because I was so hopeful after that first night, but I still continue to take it in hopes of feeling that "high" again. But Theone may be on to something here. Perhaps, the vitamin B just doesn't mesh together well with psychiatric drugs. Perhaps, it counteracts the effect that the B should be having. This doesn't make sense though, because it should be making us feel better, instead of worse. Dunno. Guess ill ask my doctor or a pharmacist to make sure.


----------



## ZachT

Well i am pretty sure the fish oil and vitamin d3 is not interacting with me.
I read that too much vitamin B can cause problems....


----------



## ZachT

tinyfairypeople said:


> That makes no sense at all. I got Vitamin b12 shots in combination with taking prozac and vitamin D to break a HORRIBLE depression I was in. The B should be helping your depression, not making it worse.


I was thinking the same thing. But i will keep not taking the b complex for a couple of days to see if that is the problem.

I thought the vitamin b was working for me...


----------

